

Phone-Usage Patterns Could Determine Unemployment Rates - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/17/phone-usage-could-tell-if-youre-unemployed/

======
thomasrossi
I have a friend at NICTA who is building a predictive tools that considers
your bank activity as learning sets and classify you as adequate or not to
receive a loan. Pretty much anything can be used to train a svm or the like:)

